# Goldfish with rock stuck in mouth!!!!!!!!!!



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

My gldfish has a rock stuck in his mouth, I watched him do and he cannot get it out. He is now sitting at the bottom of the tank with his mouth open. How can I get the goldfish to spit out the rock? Please help!!!!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

tweezers? Be very careful not to rip or dislocate the jaw. But sometimes you can turn the rock until it fits. Sometimes the fish will figure out how to spit it itself.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Been Here done that. My adult son did a heimlichs manoever on his goldfish for the same thing. 
Take that little gravel out of the tank and replace with large stones or those big glass colored stones.


----------



## Charlie1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Success! I got the rock out of the fish! Thank-you everyone for the help and quick responses!


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm a goldfish keeper and this is why I have a bare bottom tank. Goldfish will try to eat everything. Tweezers usually work to remove the rock in mouth problem. Glad you were able to get it out.


----------

